# hidroneumatico



## rojewski (Sep 1, 2006)

hola a todos!
la pregunta no va de mucho con la electronica, pero en fin a falta de información en la red decidi acudir a este foro. 
hace un tiempo arme un hidroneumatico de membrana (tripa) pequeño pero ahora necesito uno de mayor capacidad es por eso que quiero armar uno, ya tengo la bomba 3/4hp, una bombona de gas grande, el presostato y me fije que las de este tipo (sin tripa) trabajan con carga de aire y usan un aparato llamado cargador de aire. 

de antemano gracias.


----------



## fvillafa (Sep 1, 2006)

hola
yo instalé uno y entiendo que trabaja con el aire que existe cuando la bombona está
vacía; a medida que le entra el agua por la acción de la bomba, el aire interior se comprime debido a que el agua ocupa un determinado volumen. Al llegar a la presión
establecida en el presostato, éste detiene la bomba, y resulta una capa de aire
 comprimida que le da la presión al agua. No hay que olvidar la válvula de un solo
sentido en la toma de la bomba para evitar que el agua regrese al tanque. 
Espero haber sido claro.


----------

